# More HID Questions...CDMORENOT HLP?



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hey guys, im goin hid ive decided. Is there a way to have lows AND highs hid? what is bi-xenon anyway? and any links to products you guys use and like? im kinda hopin there's a way other than buying one h1 kit and one 9005 kit to achieve this. CDMORENOT i KNOW you can help me here!!! OT: where u at in jerzey? im in jersey too! we should have a mini meet sometime!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

lol... meets are gay sorry but i dont believe in car clubs or meets.. but i would be more than pleased to help you... 
okay so..

BI-XENON.. how do i explain.. on high end cars such as BMW's Mercedez ETC... there is only one bulb used for both highs and lows.. what bi-xenon is is a mechanism that when you turn the switch makes a shield that is behind the projector to move out of the way allowing the beam to be higher... its some complicated bullshit ... in more understandable words bi xenon is a shield that blocks out some light and when the high beam switch is clicked the shield gets out of the way.... 

the cheapest, easiest way for you to get both low's and high's HID's is by doing two kits.. 
if you want bi- xenon on your car first you have to do a retrofit.. this will require lots of skill.. lots of time and lots of money.. you have to get D2S bulbs, ballasts, projectors and if you wanna go with the bi xenon you need to find bi-xenon projectors and try to get a relay there so it is activated when you switch your high beams on.. if you ask me.. it looks nice as hell i have seen many car with retrofits .. but i dont think its worth the money...

if you want i have a gay that can do the retro for you but he will charge you anywhere between 500 and 800 bucks.. 
best thing you can do.. is just get two kits.. but honestly dude.. you dont need HID's for your highs.. you will never use them


oh and i live in south hackensack


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

^Knows what he is talking about.  My Z has low and high HIDs, and I love them. Just make sure you get them adjusted right, or they will definately blind oncoming traffic. Mine are actually a little offset. The passenger side is slightly higher than the driver side. All the new Zs I've seen are that way, apparently so it doesn't blind oncoming...


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

eyesack said:


> hey guys, im goin hid ive decided. Is there a way to have lows AND highs hid? what is bi-xenon anyway? and any links to products you guys use and like? im kinda hopin there's a way other than buying one h1 kit and one 9005 kit to achieve this. CDMORENOT i KNOW you can help me here!!! OT: where u at in jerzey? im in jersey too! we should have a mini meet sometime!


There are many systems available that offer Hi/low hid systems. Essentially, the hi/low kind have an HID low beam and a standard halogen hi beam. Bi-xenon bulbs are a single bulb, that has an HID low beam, and an HID hi beam. These are a bit harder to find aftermarket, but can be if you are diligent.

I bought my hid kit here. Had the system for almost a year now. No complaints, other than I don't have hi beams. I just ordered hi/low bulbs, so that'll be fixed in a couple days.

This guy has been very helpful in answering all of my questions, and I believe he's in the Jersey area anyway. Drop him an email if you have any questions.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

cdmorenot said:


> lol... meets are gay sorry but i dont believe in car clubs or meets.. but i would be more than pleased to help you...
> okay so..
> 
> BI-XENON.. how do i explain.. on high end cars such as BMW's Mercedez ETC... there is only one bulb used for both highs and lows.. what bi-xenon is is a mechanism that when you turn the switch makes a shield that is behind the projector to move out of the way allowing the beam to be higher... its some complicated bullshit ... in more understandable words bi xenon is a shield that blocks out some light and when the high beam switch is clicked the shield gets out of the way....
> ...


There are hi/low single kits available. Don't need 2 separate kits. That's making it more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

dmroberson said:


> There are hi/low single kits available. Don't need 2 separate kits. That's making it more complicated than it needs to be.


yeah for cars that use a single bulb application TARD.. your sentra has a 9007 plug the high and the low are one bulb.... i know what i'm talking about... you're talking about a re-based HID bulb with a shield on it so you keep your high low function ... nissan altimas have a separate bulb for lows and highs.. you get one of those re-based ones with the shield on it you're looking at having a fucked up beam pattern NOT GOOD. . and your high beam where its not supposed to be..not making it harder than it is... just trying to explain what the right way is... oh and by the way .. those rebased shielded bulbs really aren't that great cause even if you have a perfect low beam pattern.. the reflectors in the headlights weren't designed for HID's in the first place.. and let's not forget they are 50xs brighter which means lots of glare


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hey cd thanks a lot man, i knew i could come here for thorough knowledgable and noob-friendly answers. i detailed an '02 s2000 and it had halogen highs and HID lows. come to think of it, i really didn't use the highs. thanks for the input! anywhere you recommend to buy a kit? i was thinking of visionbulbs.com or the previously mentioned ebay site.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

eyesack said:


> hey cd thanks a lot man, i knew i could come here for thorough knowledgable and noob-friendly answers. i detailed an '02 s2000 and it had halogen highs and HID lows. come to think of it, i really didn't use the highs. thanks for the input! anywhere you recommend to buy a kit? i was thinking of visionbulbs.com or the previously mentioned ebay site.


the site where i get all my stuff from is expensive but you're not getting bullshit.. you're getting all phillips.. with warranty .. and papers... shipping to jersey takes two days via DHL they are awesome...
www.xenondepot.com
i've gotten four kits from them for the fam.. they're great.. and you're getting the real deal.... german built ballasts and bulbs.. even if they are rebased you're getting phillips

and before you ask .. i got 4300k in all of the cars.. they are the brightest... PURE WHITE.. not blue.. if you wanna look like barney get 8000k up.. but DON'T go higher than 6000k don't look stupid coming down the road.. if you want light.. get the 4300k if you want looks 6000k...


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

wow they are pretty expensive but imo u get wat u pay for... looks like ill have to detail a few more cars for these. i think im going for 6000k cuz i personally like a lil bluish lite; but can i install a kit w/o dropping my bumper or will i have to do that?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Be careful of the blue tint. Cops around my area are total assholes about them. I got stopped in my Z cause the HIDs were sorta blue from the angle he saw them, and he tried to give me a ticket. Stock...


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

good advice; i should be ok. i see a LOT of blue HIDs in my area, tints, and fart cans. you only get pulled for speeding and dui's around here...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

eyesack said:


> good advice; i should be ok. i see a LOT of blue HIDs in my area, tints, and fart cans. you only get pulled for speeding and dui's around here...


the blue tint is alright but .... i'll stick with my whites.. cops in south hackensack where i live are cool cause it's a very small town.. but you go to hackensack or all the other towns around here and they see anything blue.. you're fucked... oh well.. for the install yeah you have to drop the bumper but it's no big deal dude.. just a few bolts and a clips.. if you live around here when you get the kit drive to S.H ill put em on for you


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

cool man, i think ill just take a day off from work and attempt it myself cuz an hour and a half drive is a lil outta the way, but thanks a bundle for the offer man. 
JERSEY REPRESENT! ...we are the armpit of america...


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

cdmorenot said:


> yeah for cars that use a single bulb application TARD.. your sentra has a 9007 plug the high and the low are one bulb.... i know what i'm talking about... you're talking about a re-based HID bulb with a shield on it so you keep your high low function ... nissan altimas have a separate bulb for lows and highs.. you get one of those re-based ones with the shield on it you're looking at having a fucked up beam pattern NOT GOOD. . and your high beam where its not supposed to be..not making it harder than it is... just trying to explain what the right way is... oh and by the way .. those rebased shielded bulbs really aren't that great cause even if you have a perfect low beam pattern.. the reflectors in the headlights weren't designed for HID's in the first place.. and let's not forget they are 50xs brighter which means lots of glare


Actually my car uses 9008 bulbs. and actually my beam pattern is fine in low AND in hi.

I apologize for assuming the Altima's setup was the same as everything elses. clearly I didn't have all of my info correct, Thank you for correcting me on that.

However, just cause I have a different bulb setup, and made a mistake, doesn't mean I don't know what I'm talking about either. Let's not start making assumptions. Prime example, I messed up with the Altima setup, by making a blind assumption about their setup. You messed up, in assuming my setup was Fuc*ed up, and I don't know anything. So that puts one strike against us both, doesn't it? Got the picture... Mr. Perfect?

Oh, and let's talk about my setup, since you believe it is clearly WRONG... I have bi-xenon 9008 bulbs, not 9007. Granted not much difference between the two, however, this "rebased" system has perfect beam patterns in Low, AND Hi, with minimal glare. Thanks again.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

never said i was perfect.. but that's two strikes for you ... there is NO SUCH THING AS A BI-XENON 9008 .... there is a 9008 rebased D2S that let's you keep your highs ... but for a BI-XENON you need BI-XENON projectors... ;-) .. you seem like you know what you're talking about never said you didn't i was just being a smart ass... and the 9007 i got from the sylvania replacement guide... their mistake... 

http://students.washington.edu/weitan/hid/DSC07761.JPG 

that right there is a picture of a bi-xenon projector see the lil device on the bottom ??? that's the magnet that makes the pice of metal inside the projector to move when the high beam switch is hit... BI-XENON PROJECTORS... not BI-XENON bulbs..  

there are D2S bulbs used on projector applications and there are D2R bulbs used on reflector applications.....


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

cdmorenot said:


> never said i was perfect.. but that's two strikes for you ... there is NO SUCH THING AS A BI-XENON 9008 .... there is a 9008 rebased D2S that let's you keep your highs ... but for a BI-XENON you need BI-XENON projectors... ;-) .. you seem like you know what you're talking about never said you didn't i was just being a smart ass... and the 9007 i got from the sylvania replacement guide... their mistake...
> 
> http://students.washington.edu/weitan/hid/DSC07761.JPG
> 
> ...


Truce then?  I apologize, I should have done my homework, before saying anything. And I didn't mean to take a stab at you like that, just took your response the wrong way.

The 9008's are labeled as h13 bulbs, and I could only find them as such. Not sure whey they can't be found as 9008. I got them from here: http://020k.en.alibaba.com/product/...mp/HID_Xenon_Lamp__H13_Bi_Xenon_/showimg.html

Ya know, honestly I couldn't seem to find any type of projectors for my car. Everyone's been saying to go aftermarket, if I'm gonna us HID's. Everbody kept telling me that I'd get nothing but glare from the assembly, but so far, everything's been working pretty well in my stock setup.

Later.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

don't worry dude.. i was just bein a smart ass but never intended any pun.. it's all good. same here bro.. i have HID's on stock housing and the glare everyone talked about it's not there.. but hopefully i find some tsx projectors to do a retro because i want that cut-off... you just can't beat it..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hehe im glad we can all get along! i thought about retro-fitting too, but i have no motivation for baking my lamps and whatnot... you do have to disassemble them right? anyway, good thing this thread didn't turn into an online beef war! +1 for cutoff though; is the tsx projectors the only ones that'd fit?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

eyesack said:


> hehe im glad we can all get along! i thought about retro-fitting too, but i have no motivation for baking my lamps and whatnot... you do have to disassemble them right? anyway, good thing this thread didn't turn into an online beef war! +1 for cutoff though; is the tsx projectors the only ones that'd fit?


oh hell yeah you have to take them apart... its a mission.. you have to fabricate shields.. you have to mold heat resistant glue so it looks clean... make sure projectors are straight and even.. the good thing about the altima headlight when it comes to a retro is that there is tons of space to work with so.. pretty much any projector would fit there.. but you also have to be careful because if you do the retro and the projector is too small it will look extremely retarted in the housing.. pretty much any projector will fit but i know tsx and TLs are universal projectors.... and they have an amazing cut off and flicker... so that's why i want them... but anything will do..

and no beef .. we all learn from each other he had his points and he stated them.. and i had mine and did the same.. it's all love we're all here for the same cause...


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

aaah good stuff man. maybe next year if i have tons of time on my hands to do some work ill go to a junkyard, find extra housings, get tsx projectors, and try a retro fit. im really glad to see that this forum is organized and well self-mediated. other forums are not like that.:thumbup:


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol guys, just fyi, i got a quote on new altima xenon headlight housings and...
Part No.
26010-32725................607.10
x2+sales tax = 1287.05
woohoo! i am NOT getting those. and that's just for the housing, not ballasts, no bulbs, no installation.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

eyesack said:


> lol guys, just fyi, i got a quote on new altima xenon headlight housings and...
> Part No.
> 26010-32725................607.10
> x2+sales tax = 1287.05
> woohoo! i am NOT getting those. and that's just for the housing, not ballasts, no bulbs, no installation.


lol... yeah they're expensive but you know wat the good thing about those is...
you can fit any d2r bulb in those suckers... which means you can probably get those off somebody for around 100 beans... but it's not really worth it.. i wouldn't go for it.. for that money you can get a professional retrofit done with all materials included they quoted me for 1100 for tsx projectors with angel eyes and shit.. ...

here

www.hidretro.com


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

nice man, u gonna do it? can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

eyesack said:


> nice man, u gonna do it? can't wait to see the finished product!


right now im broke.. if i do it i will after the summer.. but im shoping around.. because since the altima headlight is so big tsx projectors will look very very small and therefore will look stupid.. i might get the multi-lens projectors found on the Q45 even though their cut off is not very nice and their flicker isn't really what i like they look extremely hot


----------

